# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Du lịch Australia

## Golden Tours

*Lễ hội hoa Floriade tại Úc Châu*
*SYDNEY – CANBERRA –*
*MELBOURNE – GREAT OCEAN ROAD 
**7 ngày – 6 đêm 
**Khởi hành: 21/09; 10/10/2013
*


Hằng năm, cứ vào giữa tháng 9 kéo dài cho đến tận giữa tháng 10, thủ đô Canberra lại chào đón mùa xuân bằng lễ hội hoa Floriade độc đáo và nổi tiếng khắp toàn cầu. Vào thời gian này, dưới tiết trời xuân mát mẻ, các loài hoa tulip, violet, thủy tiên, dạ lý hương… đua nhau khoe sắc và tỏa hương thơm nồng. Đặc biệt, đến với thủ đô Canberra, du khách sẽ tận mắt chiêm ngưỡng hàng trăm chủng loại hoa tulip nổi tiếng trên thế giới cùng hàng chục tác phẩm hoa đặc biệt. Các sắc màu như đỏ, cam, vàng, hồng… xen kẽ với nhiều kích cỡ khác nhau bừng sáng dưới vẻ đẹp tráng lệ của thủ đô Canberra xinh đẹp.
*
NGÀY 1: TP. HCM – SYDNEY:*

Qúy khách tập trung tại sân bay TSN đáp chuyến bay đi Sydney. Qua đêm trên máy bay.
*
NGÀY 2 :  SYDNEY(Ăn trưa, tối)*

Đến Sydney, xe đưa Qúy khách đi ăn trưa, tham quan:
·         *Cầu cảng Sydney, nhà hát con sò* có kiến trúc độc đáo hình con sò hay những cánh buồm no gió ra khơi. Đây là công trình kiến trúc độc đáo của Sydney nói riêng và nước Úc nói chung, thu hút nhiều du khách đến thăm.



·         *Khu phố Trung Hoa, the Rocks, vườn Bách Thảo*.
·         *Du thuyền Captain Cook ngắm cảng Sydney*,  
·         *Tháp Sydney Tower (bên ngoài), công viên Hype, biển Bondi, khu phố đèn đỏ King Cross.*



Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*NGÀY 3  : SYDNEY*(Ăn ba bữa)
Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Đoàn đi tham quan:
·         *Công viên Featherdale Wildlife Park*. 
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Tiếp tục đi tham quan
 *Khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên Blue Mountain:* 
·         *Đi xe trượt ngắm cảnh thung lũng Katoomba.*



·         *Thăm dãy núi ba chị em*.  



Trở về Sydney *tham quan và mua sắm tại trung tâm DFO, Tòa nhà Nữ Hoàng Victoria, chợ Paddy*.   



Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
*
NGÀY 4 : SYDNEY – CANBERRA - SYDNEY*(Ăn ba bữa)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa đoàn đi thủ đô Canberra. Đến nơi, ăn trưa. Tham quan:
·         *Tòa nhà quốc hội, đài phun nước và hồ Burley Griffin.*



·         *Công viên Commonwealth* ngắm nhìn muôn vàng các loài hoa từ hoa tulip, violet đến hoa thủy tiên, dạ lý hương… đua nhau khoe sắc và tỏa hương thơm nồng. Du khách còn có cơ hội tìm hiểu về cách trồng hoa, tham quan các vườn hoa trang trí với các chủ đề khác nhau tạo nên một thành phố hoa thu nhỏ, càng làm bức tranh lễ hội Floriade thêm phần sống động.
Trở về Sydney ăn tối, nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn
*
NGÀY 5 : SYDNEY - MELBOURNE(Ăn trưa, tối)*

Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Đoàn khởi hành ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi Melbourne. Đến nơi, xe và hướng dẫn viên đón đoàn đi tham quan:
·         *Khu phố Trung Hoa, Tòa thị chính, kho bạc (Treasury house).*
·         *Nhà Quốc hội, vườn Fitzroy, Nhà thờ St. Patrick.*



·         *Quảng trường Liên bang, khu cộng đồng người Việt Footscray.*
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, tiếp tục tham quan: 
·         *Khu phố nghệ thuật, shrine of remembrance* - nơi tưởng niệm các chiến sỹ đã hy sinh trong cuộc chiến năm 1914 - 1918.



Về Melbourne ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.  
*
NGÀY 6 : MELBOURNE – GREAT OCEAN ROAD(Ăn ba bữa)*

Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, khởi hành đi tham quan:
·         *Great Ocean Road – con đường Đại Dương* dài 243 km, một trong những bờ biển đẹp nhất thế giới, đoàn sẽ *đi ngang qua các thị trấn Geelong, Colac,.. tham quan* những bờ biển đẹp với những con sóng trắng xóa xô bờ hay những vách núi đá cao sừng sững đầy ấn tượng.



·          *Cầu treo Tây Môn, Cảng Campell* – một phần không thể tách rời trong hành trình Con đường Đại Dương.
·          *12 Vị tông đồ, Vịnh tàu đắm*.
Về Melbourne ăn tối, nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn

*NGÀY 7: MELBOURNE – TP.HỒ CHÍ MINH*(Ăn sáng)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chuyến đi và hẹn gặp lại.


*Giá tour trọn gói: VNĐ/khách**47,900,000 VNĐ (dịch vụ) + 8,500,000 VNĐ (thuế hàng không) = 56,400,000 VNĐ/khách**Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên**Phụ thu: 2,500,000 VNĐ (đoàn 10 – 14 khách) * 


*Bao gồm:*
-          Vé máy bay như chương trình.
-          Phí an ninh sân bay, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường: 8.500.000VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé)
-          Lệ phí visa.
-          Khách sạn 3 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).
Tại Sydney: Travelodge Sydney hoặc tương đương
Tại Melbourne: Mercure welcome, Ibis Melbourne hoặc tương đương
-          Bảo hiểm du lịch (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả.  
-          Ăn uống, tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.
-          Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.
-          *Phí dịch thuật hồ sơ công chứng*
-          Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.
*
Không bao gồm:*
-          Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày về Việt Nam)
-          Tham quan ngòai chương trình, chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại ….
-          *Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).*
-          *Phụ thu phòng đơn: 7.500.000VNĐ.*
-          Tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế địa phương: 126.000 VNĐ/khách/ngày.
*
Ghi chú*:
-          Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-          Trẻ em từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12tuổi: 75% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-          Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá tour người lớn.
Ø  _Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình._
Ø  *Lễ hội hoa Floriade kết thúc vào 15/10*
Ø  _Trong trường hợp bị từ chối visa, Quý khách vẫn phải nộp lệ phí visa và phí dịch thuật hồ sơ_
_4.500.000VNĐ/khách._


*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ*

*
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:
**Công ty Golden Tours** 
Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787
 Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC Xem 
 Email:  info@goldentours.vn - sales@goldentours.vn - Website: www.goldentours.vn
**
*

----------

